# just a few old lanterns...



## xpertgreg (Dec 10, 2007)

thought ya'll might get a kick out of my latest hobby.  I have been hit hard by this one.  I like old lanterns and other pressure gas appliances.  here are some that I have in my young, but growing collection.

first is my grandad's 1961 coleman 237 Kerosene model.  before and after pics

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc39/xpertgreg/100_0644.jpg

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc39/xpertgreg/100_0645.jpg

some different models of Sears lanterns from the 60's and early 70's

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc39/xpertgreg/searslightup.jpg


and some I bet very few of ya'll have ever seen.  A pair of Coleman Quicklite table lamps without shades.  on the hunt now for the shades.  these are from 1925 and 1926.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc39/xpertgreg/100_0635.jpg

I'm now up to about 25 lanterns of different makes and models, 3 lamps, and 12 different makes and models of camp stoves.  I really enjoy finding them and making someone's cast offs run again like they were built to.

gw


----------



## Big Country (Dec 10, 2007)

those look great! How are you painting them they look new.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2007)

Very interestin` hobby Greg, and you`ve made em look new again! My folks had a Sears Lantern like the green one you`ve got there. It was lost in the 1994 flood, in Albany.


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 10, 2007)

I have yet to paint any of them.  The lamps and the first lantern are nickle plated originally.  they come in very crusty and then it's a matter of buffing them out to a shine.  I have some beaters stuck back to practice painting on eventually.  The founts get painted, but the ventilators are porcelain enamel so what you get is pretty much what you get.  you can have them redone, but it is very expensive.  you can get replacement decals for the coleman lanterns, but the off brands and sears lanterns are better left untouched in most cases.

thanks for the compliment by the way!

gw


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 10, 2007)

Nic, one thing that really appeals to me about this hobby is the restoration.  I however, lack a lot of patience for larger jobs, but these are realatively quick to bring back to life.  My grandad's lantern took literally 3 or 4 hours to complete.  I do have to get a correct mantle for it to run really well.  the shorter mantles that are readily available now do not lend themselves well to the large generator kerosene lanterns as they don't keep the vaporization going long.

greg


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 10, 2007)

The sears lanterns are some of my favorites, I like the different colors they came in.  just this weekend I bought a stove to "match" the black on blue version.  Tomorrow I'll try to get some pics of some of my stoves for ya'll to check out.

gw


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg, they also had a two burner, white gas stove that was blue. I don`t ever remember seein` a name on it. Would that have been a Sears?


----------



## rip18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAL (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice collection,enjoyed viewing.I sometimes run across these laterns at flea mkts.


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 10, 2007)

Nic, yep, that would be like the stove I bought this weekend.  It matches the middle lantern on the sears pics.   Light blue case, and black wind shields.  The only decal on mine is inside the top of the case, it has the sears logo and lighting instructions.

Cal, thanks for the kind words.  what area are you in?  Lots of mine come from the flea market here in Dalton.  I have been asking around about areas that might have flea markets, but have found none to speak of in the area besides the one I frequent.

gw


----------



## reddwil (Dec 11, 2007)

There was a good article in Outdoor Life a couple months ago, dealing  with old lanterns and a lot of old Coleman stuff. Some of those lanterns are worth some serious Cash.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 11, 2007)

I got an  old 1950 coleman stove.  And I still use it.  It has one heck of a story behind it.

Some where there is a web  site that will tell  you what years a certain model coleman items were  made.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 11, 2007)

there is indeed a website that will give a range of years, but most coleman appliances have been dated since the early 1920's.  some stoves you have to look really hard to find the stampings, but the lanterns and lamps are easily dated.  

F&H, what model is your stove?  single, two, or three burner?  and please tell us the story.

gw


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 12, 2007)

neat looking lanterns


----------



## Al33 (Dec 12, 2007)

What a nice hobby you have discovered. Great job on the restoration also! Very interesting. I will now be on the look out for old lanterns and stoves and will let you know if I find any. If you will send me your cell # I will keep it in my wallet in the event I do find something I think you would be interested in. I'm not too far down the road from you and I hunt in Gordon Co..


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 12, 2007)

Coleman Collector  club web page,   find the year your stove, lantern, or etc was made.

http://www.colemancollectorsclub.com/tech.htm


----------



## Uncle T (Dec 12, 2007)

EG,
     Is the flea market in the middle of the week worth the trip from Canton?

It's funny how those mountain folk have such a good turn out when most folks are at work.

UT


----------



## dixie (Dec 12, 2007)

Doggone, its HARD seeing your camping equipment called collectibles!!!


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 12, 2007)

UT, our flea market is on saturday and sunday.  hmmm...where did you think I lived?  

Thanks Al, PM on the way!

gw


----------



## CAL (Dec 12, 2007)

Wife and I go to flea mkt's every where in the south east from time to time.We also go to north Ala.and sometimes into South Carolina and Florida.


----------



## blackbear (Dec 13, 2007)

Greg,Here are some pics of the old coleman iam trying to find info for...


----------



## blackbear (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## blackbear (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 13, 2007)

Coleman Quicklite lantern.  and yes it its kerosene going by the  Q99 generator!....  Great Find!  fixing to shoot you a PM!

greg


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 13, 2007)

you need an exterior pump!  wow, that's just great...okay...going to find you some links!

gw


----------



## dixie (Dec 13, 2007)

gw are coleman 275's considered rare? or the old light green colored sears?


----------



## blackbear (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 13, 2007)

Dixie, what makes your's rare is the fact that it is a Sears. 275 coleman's are brown, but the sears model 275 is much more desireable.

BEAR!  you have a PM!  Great Find!

gw

ps, you guys can check ebay to get some general pricing.  there are lanterns on there going from $5 to $800.  ebay pricing is sometimes iffy, but generally a decent basis.  that being said, I have never given more than 15 bucks for any lantern in my personal collection.

I gotta go get supper started, back in a few!


----------



## dixie (Dec 13, 2007)

xpertgreg said:


> Dixie, what makes your's rare is the fact that it is a Sears. 275 coleman's are brown, but the sears model 275 is much more desireable.
> 
> BEAR!  you have a PM!  Great Find!
> 
> ...



Thanks gw, I mislead you, my 275's are colemans {brown}, the sears I have is the light green color with the small top, LOL all three are one owners tho!!


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 13, 2007)

Dixie, is the sears a small single mantle like a 200A coleman?

gw


----------



## dixie (Dec 13, 2007)

xpertgreg said:


> Dixie, is the sears a small single mantle like a 200A coleman?
> 
> gw



nope, double, I don't think I've ever owned a single mantle, always went with the double mantles. We were camping last year in the mtns and the family next to us had borrowed a Coleman stove, he didn't know how to use it and ask if I'd give him a hand with it. Was I in for a surprise, it was the oldest Coleman stove I've ever seen, it had a solid brass fuel tank! Clean as a pin and in perfect working order, the guy didn't know it had to be pumped to burn.


----------



## blackbear (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Greg,You have been a great help Big time!


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad to help, if you were a bit closer you could come over here and we'd get that old gal running together.  Read the instructions at the Old Town Coleman site very carefully.  I found out the hard way how easy it is to mess up a lantern, thankfully it wasn't all that collectable.  Good luck, and when you get it going post us a pic on here!

gw


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 13, 2007)

Dixie, you'd be surprised at some of the odd things Coleman made.  check out this link:

http://http://www.oldtownyucca.com/coleman/museum.htm

greg


----------



## BradM (Dec 19, 2007)

Is there a website that details how to revive these things? I have one that's not real old but I probably need to tune it up. I'll be on the lookout now to for an older one. Great job on yours.


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 19, 2007)

go to the link in the above post and go to the hompage.  there are instructions there on complete rebuilds.

greg


----------



## brinkf350 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very cool hobbie! Nice Lanterns. My Uncle has an old ADA( Not sure the spelling is correct).


----------



## whchunter (Jan 9, 2008)

*Antique Lanterns*

I have 3 (all of which have the laminated plastic or the stuff some say were used before glass). One is a old Coleman (copper stamped patent May 13,1919) and the other two have a silver finish. I only know the name of one of the silver colored ones Sunshine Safety Lamp Company.  May not be worth much but look good hanging from the exposed beams in my GR.


----------



## xpertgreg (Jan 10, 2008)

get me some pics and I'll I.D. them for you.  you never know!

gw


----------



## xpertgreg (Jan 26, 2008)

BTT for Boxcallwillie

gw


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jan 27, 2008)

*Been Bit...*

Yep Greg, 
you said its bad, I should be in bed already
but here Im is still reading .
I got to hit the hay so I can get to church
But I'll be back with some stove numbers
afterwards . 

This is gonna be fun putting them back to working
and breathing again .  

BCW


----------

